# Body kit question



## G3tmydrift (Jan 26, 2004)

I have a question on a body kit that I found that I like. Its the URAS S13 Type I Aero the silvia conversion. I have s13 headlight conversion, but I have a fastback and it's supposed to be for the coupe. Will the side skirts fit my fastback or im going to have to get the front bumper and get fastback side skirts and rear bumper.


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

front end : s13 silvia front end
sideskirts : either coupe or fastback. they will both fit
rear end : fastback rear end


----------



## 93blackSER (Feb 1, 2003)

wow, a noob with a good question. that doesnt happen often.


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

i know!!! notice.. no flame


----------

